# Bengaluru language



## House Lannister (Dec 12, 2022)

Pls


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 12, 2022)

If we don't have a Hindi/Urdu/Hindustani section yet then no other hindu dindu garbage


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Saturday at 12:01 AM)

that will keep 70% of the forum to this section


----------



## BombayVikings (Tuesday at 11:24 AM)

DaRealSixpence said:


> that will keep 70% of the forum to this section


Don't think anyone here speaks Kannada


----------

